# Best Reel Under $250



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

OK, with the Daiwa Sol thread running elsewhere and some talking up the benefits of Daiwa vs Shimano vs Pflueger etc, what I want to know is, whats the best all round reel for less than $250?

What I'm looking for is a lightish reel (3000 size) that can handle small lures/light lines (6lb braid) for flatties/bream etc but also comes with a spare spool to spool with 10-15lb braid for kingies, salmon, jews etc.

If you had the cash would you go for a Daiwa Sol, Shimano Stradic, Shimano Twin Power or other?

OK, let the discussions/arguments begin!


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

I reckon the Sol is pretty much the best value to quality ratio right now with the sales etc..

However.. I have had a Stradic for ages (just sold recently) and it was a ripper real.. not the best at anything, but reliable and well made (Japanese).. I believe the new ones are being in China/Thailand/Malaysia so not sure..

If you can stretch your budget to $300 there are some old model Luvias still floating around at that price which is what I just got.. What an awsome real..

I was a Shimano fan until trying a few Daiwa's... but still have a few Shimano baitcaster which I would never sell/replace


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Im looking for the same thing as you Davey, i dont want to spend too much. The reel i have decided on is the Daiwa Tierra, to me its probably the best value i have found so far, ill be getting one in a 3000 size end of this week or start of next week.
Motackle has a good price on them, my local dealer is giving me a similar price so ill just get it from here.

Heres a link to the tierra at Mo's.
http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr ... duct_id=35


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2007)

I agree, I think that once you go over $200 the Diawa brand do make a superior reel o the Shimano's. Under $200 though, Shimano has the upper hand. I personally still use the Shimano however due to Diawa's non existant after market service which I witness everyday, and the fact that they take 6 months for any warranty repairs (which even after repair leave alot to be desired), I have chosen to stick with Shimano due the their excellent and speedy service in the very rare event that something should go wrong. Shimano also have a superior warranty (10 years even on the cheap stuff) as opposed to Diawa's 12 months or 5 years if you are buying their top shelf stuff. That $200-$300 bracket I agree that the Tierra seems a superior reel to the Stradic, but in saying this, I have not yet seen the new Stradic.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I have heard good things about the twin power - good value for money and pretty good performance - I'm not sue of the price though??


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

sol

the others dont come close im afraid


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

Davey

I own a Tierra and can't fault it. Its been a magic reel for the money. I also just bought the new updated Stradic FI locally for $209. And I've gotta say I think the new Stradic is a much better reel than the old Stradic and the Tierra. If you check out Shimano's catalog Its got pretty much all of Shimanos new developments, most of all their new propulsion line management system, that I feel casts a whole lot better. Looking now through Shimano Australia's range it appears the Stradic has more new updates than a few of their more expensive models they haven't updated......Work that one out :shock: . 
Heres a link to a bit of info on the new Stradic 
http://www.tackletour.net/T3Forum/viewt ... highlight=

I own a number reels from both stables and normally now days lean towards Diawa. But I feel Shimano have really picked up their game with their latest releases. I'm thinking of selling off a reel or two to get a couple more Stradics.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2007)

I don't like spending alot of money on reels and I think you can catch just as many fish on a cheap reel as compared to a sol.

For my $250 I would go and buy myself four more Shimano Sienna's for $59.95 each. Gee I'd do four buy on them I might even score some fireline thrown in.

I know, does not sound flash as a sol or look as good, but then again I don't like orange reels. 

The Sienna has been a great reel for me and has caught me all my monster bass this year without fail.

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi Mac,

another good lot of reels that I am yet to try in that comfy price bracket are the Okuma's. Lifetime warranty for under $100, cant go wrong


----------



## Tempest (Aug 4, 2007)

I'd agree, The Okuma reels really are smooth for the price and the lifetime warranty is a great backup.


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

I dont consider $250 to be heaps of money to spend on a good real.. especially if it is Japanese built

I know that my reels will last forever if I look after them - I found with the cheaper reels that they were too heavy and "lazy" for the type of fishing I enjoy which is mainly finesse type breaming and the drags on the smaller reels are usually just not up to it when you happen to pull a "non-target" fish

I am all for good value and would never be able to pay full retail on any of my gear.. I always buy on runout models or specials like the Anaconda deal on the Sol..

There is something special about a good quality, high BB count real that really gives me a warm fuzzy feeling :lol: :lol: ...

Just like a Ferrari or Porsche would.. unlike the boredom I experience driving the Falcon 8)


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2007)

The problem is that no matter how much money we spend, and no matter what brand or make of reel we get, its the same thing that goes wrong first with all of them........the roller bearing. Some people would not even notice it. I have not seen a reel yet whether it be a Jarvis walker for $20 or a Diawa SOL for $300 or a certate for $700 or a Shimano stella for a little more. Its always the first thing to go. The day they come out with a reel that is immune to corrosin in the roller bearing, I will be there no matter how much it costs


----------



## chrissy (Jul 7, 2007)

I have a Daiwa sol 3000 and cant rate it highly enough. I use it for bream,bass,flathead etc. When i get some heavier line on the spare spool will use it on snapper,kings,jew,tailor etc. Which it will easily handle with that 7kilo drag system.


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

You would think they would have materials which they could make bearings out of that don't rust and have the same if not better properties that steal wouldn't you.

Each to their own but personally I never spend over $80 on reels.

I have an old retired mate in his 70s who lives down the road. He regularly out fishes me and his gear makes mine look real expensive. Like he says "if you believe all the crap you read in those fishing magazines it's a wonder I've caught any fish at all in the last 50 years. I'll just keep relying on skill in landing the fish and not technology".

He has a point, he knows his gear and knows how to fish with it. If he loses a targeted fish it's not because the gear has let him down it's because he hasn't made the allowances he needs to make for his gear to catch the fish. I guess we all do this, it's just that the more expensive gear increases those allowances, which gives you greater room for error. Now my old mate would say that we are just spending big $ to make up for our lack of skill. It's a hard point to argue when you sitting next to him and his catch is better than yours and his gear is older than you are.


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

there is no doubt in my mind that fishing has very little to do with the equipment and more to do with the person using it..
I however always believe in the buy the best you can afford policy.. if that $50 reel fails on the fish of a lifetime, I would be kicking myself for not buying the $80 model etc etc..

Yes, there is some very good cheaper gear out there.. my wife for example fishes with a $100 Shakespeare Synergy combo.. IM6 rod and 1500 size reel.. for the money it has been EXCELLENT value and caught tons of good fish.. however my more expensive gear just feels nicer to use, is lighter and will still be around when the Shakespeare stuff is long gone..

I'm sure your old mates gear would have cost a mint in its day as well.. 8)


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

kraley said:


> To be honest, with all the saltwater and risk of gear loss - I am hesitant to take anything super expensive out.


I've always been a little bit the same. Most of my current reels (Siennas - yes Macfish they ARE great value for money!), Aernos XT's, Baitrunners, Pflueger Medallist reels are all sub $150 reels and most of them are sub $80 reels. However instead of having 7 or 8 reels I'd love to have 2 or 3 (with spare spools) which could handle ALL my fishing needs.

HAving a contact who works at Shimano also helps as I can get wholesale prices on some of their gear so at the moment i'm tossing up between getting a couple of Stradics (1000/4000) or one of the Twin Powers in the 3000 size. However with the deals on the Daiwa SOL at around low $200's I'm also tempted to get one of those.

But as Kraley says, theres always the risk of dropping it in the drink.....


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

landyman said:


> I'm sure your old mates gear would have cost a mint in its day as well.. 8)


Probably just don't ask me to mention that to him or I'll be stuck on his boat for an hour getting yet another lecture on life :roll: :lol:

I think he does have a good point and it's good for some balance when being sold on expensive gear. Personally if I had a $250 reel I would never stop worrying about it when fishing from a yak. If $250 wasn't that much money to me I would probably be ok with it. My gear cops a hiding. If you can get it cheap David go for it. Just dont forget you mates :wink:


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

rawprawn said:


> landyman said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure your old mates gear would have cost a mint in its day as well.. 8)
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I have a motorbike mate like that as well... I never ask questions.. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

landyman said:


> I dont consider $250 to be heaps of money to spend on a good real.. especially if it is Japanese built
> 
> There is something special about a good quality, high BB count real that really gives me a warm fuzzy feeling :lol: :lol: ...


I had a look at Gra's sol the other night at the camp and it wasn't japanese made,it was malaysia or some place like that.

Cheers


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

MacFish said:


> landyman said:
> 
> 
> > I dont consider $250 to be heaps of money to spend on a good real.. especially if it is Japanese built
> ...


Built in Thailand.. but I was refering to my Luvias which is Japanese.. even my old Stradic (awsome reel) was Japanese mae.. but new ones aren't


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

Does the country of origin make a difference?
its not like the Japanese reels are hewn from the tiny and neatly manicured fingers of virgins and the thai ones from clumsy sausage like neanderthal hands: they just moved a machine from Japan to thailand because it costs $20 a day to pay the operator vs $200


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

colzinho said:


> Does the country of origin make a difference?
> its not like the Japanese reels are hewn from the tiny and neatly manicured fingers of virgins and the thai ones from clumsy sausage like neanderthal hands: they just moved a machine from Japan to thailand because it costs $20 a day to pay the operator vs $200


yes, I believe it does..

an Italian car is better than a Korean one.. a Japanese reel is better quality than a Chinese made one..

the quality control MAY be good, but if I am paying that sort of money.. i.e. over $300, I want it to be made somewhere where the quality control is a known.. until the Chinese made reels are still around in 10-15yrs time, I will say that the Japanese ones are better quality

but really - its about the fishing.. not the gear.. or is it :lol: :lol:


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

But a Japanese car manufactured in Thailand is still a Japanese car....inherently so by design. Place of manufacture doesn't change the design.

I think you would find that the quality control, systems, processes and materials used to manufacture a premium product by a Japanese company offshore would be absolutely second to none. They certainly have been in the cases where I have worked with them. They are fastidious and almost paranoid when it comes to manufacturing in places like Thailand for obvious reasons including the potential devastation of their brand.

JT


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

JT said:


> But a Japanese car manufactured in Thailand is still a Japanese car....inherently so by design. Place of manufacture doesn't change the design.
> 
> I think you would find that the quality control, systems, processes and materials used to manufacture a premium product by a Japanese company offshore would be absolutely second to none. They certainly have been in the cases where I have worked with them. They are fastidious and almost paranoid when it comes to manufacturing in places like Thailand for obvious reasons including the potential devastation of their brand.
> 
> JT


Well, I have just purchased a Sol (made in Thailand) and will see how it goes.. Looks and feel fantastic..

The problem I have is that the production savings should be passed on to us.. e.g the new Stradic.. old one made in Japan.. new one made in China or wherever.. new ones are more $$ but I bet they cost heaps less to make


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

I have had a Sol 2500 for about 12 months now, and can't rate it highly enough. At the time it was by far and away the most expensive reel that I have ever purchased, but after now experiencing how much of a step up in quality it was to previous reels, I am now looking at further upgrades (certate 2500R???).

Anyway, back to the Sol, it's been dunked in saltwater, dropped in the sand, and smacked about on rocks, and is still performing brilliantly. I do make sure that I rinse it off whenever its been in the salt, and give it a spray of inox every now and then. Admittedly, it hasn't tangled with any big kings, but it has been used every weekend (and a lot of weekdays) since it was purchased.

Also, I don't think the Tierra is far behind - same amount of drap pressure and water proof drag, I think they are an excellent value reel. I've got a 4000 size for heavier plastic work, and the other spool is filled with 30lb braid for light jigging.

As you can probably tell, I have a preference for Diawa, although by all accounts the new stradics are brilliant.


----------



## chrissy (Jul 7, 2007)

I have been wanting to take my sol out to sea in the yak for some time now, but feeling hesitent because it is pretty expensive. Do you guys think i should take the plunge and use it offshore?


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

yes, definatley. just make sure its leashed.


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

Davey

Go a new 2008 model Shimano with the new propulsion line management system. Its a combination of a new spool lip shape and the way the line is wound on the spool. I feel it's the best development in threadline reels I've seen in the last 5 years or so. They cast beautifully and wind knots and other braid related problems have become non existent for me. 
I own/love three Diawa reels, SOLs are a top reel but after using reels with Shimanos new spool design I feel others *in that price range* are old technology now.

Cheers

Anthony


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

comments from the cheap seats,

i'm a bit of an ebay shopper and my main reel for kingies is a daiwa 4500 emblem pro, about $125 from the states.
BUT my other reels for the yak are Bluewater Fishing - BWK40 (what ever they are). They are for salt water and have stainless steel ball bearing, what more could you want  
I have a 40, 30 and a 10 and they seem fine if i add a drop of oil every now and then. I have watched these on line and wait until i get a bargain, i think i have paid between 15 and 40 dollars for them so at that price i figure i can just buy a new one.
On my scupper pro the reels sit low and go underwater every trip so i don't want to have to worry about exspensive ones.
I have got 2 kingies on one of these reels recently but am always hoping the bigger ones take the daiwa.

that's my $15 worth


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

kraley said:


> Gatesy said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Kraley - dropped it after *I, Michael 'Gatesy' Gates, forced him into* capsizing my adventure
> ...


Yes..this seems a little more accurate from someone that was there (out at the Fish Attracting Device - FAD). I am not sure Michael that your foot on the side of Ken's neck and the decent shove with said foot worked in the interests of your rod. :shock:

Viva la truth!

JT


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

i think that while we are talking abut these reels that cop ahidind, get dunked in the salt and are basically thrashed :lol: we should also look at customer services and warranty, i was talking to some mates from the local tackle shop, and i said that i was keen on buying a SOL combo for snapper on plastics. I was almost instantly steered away due to the poor customer service provided by the Daiwa company. Even though i was ready to give hand over more than half a grand for a rod and reel!

I think i may wait for the new Stradics, even though i reckon they should have kept them white, no probs with shimanos reps or warranty issues!


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

fishnfreak said:


> i think that while we are talking abut these reels that cop ahidind, get dunked in the salt and are basically thrashed :lol: we should also look at customer services and warranty, i was talking to some mates from the local tackle shop, and i said that i was keen on buying a SOL combo for snapper on plastics. I was almost instantly steered away due to the poor customer service provided by the Daiwa company. Even though i was ready to give hand over more than half a grand for a rod and reel!
> 
> I think i may wait for the new Stradics, even though i reckon they should have kept them white, no probs with shimanos reps or warranty issues!


Good point mate. Nothing like be screwed around from a customer service perspective. My Garmin FF 120 fish finder suffered some corrosion issues. The boys at Garmin were nothing less than brilliant. The boys at Bias Boating were dolts who I bought it from! Going througn an incompetent middleman is a very poor experience relatively.....sort of like using a c*%dom (caveat...no offence intended to uses of these profelactid (sic?) devices)

After sales service is an important consideration.

JT


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

I personally run the TLD15, TSS4 and BR3500 and BR4500 - all of which are within that price range.

In terms of an all round reel - I would probably suggest the BR3500 loaded with 15lb fireline and something like 50lb leader. This reel would be ideal for SP's and floating out baits and would work well for casting and trolling - not ideal, but would work well


----------



## bombora (Mar 8, 2006)

I'll second the concerns about cheaper reels and braid. Took a 4000 sized top of the range Pfleuger spinning reel to a tropical location full of mean fish and it did not handle the pressures of 10kg braid (was a 4000 size reel). Reel was basically stuffed after a week _ failed bail arm spring (a notorious problem Shakespeare/Pfleuger haven't been able to fix in 30 plus years, same thing eventually killed my beloved blue series Shakespear threadline!!!!), stuffed drag, bad sounds from internals, wobbly handle assembly and heavy corrosion (and the reel was washed after every session). However their smaller reels should be sweet for 2-3kg braid fishing, as their oiled felt washer drag system isn't bad at all (just can't handle 10kg fihed to the max, and it was pretty brutal fishing). I'd go Tierra, and they are washable so good water resistence for yak fishing. Good luck in the tackle hunt


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Can someone who is closer to the inside on the Sols than me tell me the difference between the 3000, the 2500 and the 2000?

Now I do know much of the difference but specifically want to know if in the case of the Sols that the size is only going to effect the amount of line on the spool or if there is a grunt difference i.e. is the 3000 that much gruntier than the 2000?

Why do I ask....I am thinking about a 2000 as well as the 3000 I have acquired for the obscenely special price. Thinking about using it for lighter stuff but if I had a Kingy take it would it man-up and do the job?

By the way, the SOL has 80 different seperate components/parts built into. Clearly a fair bit of build and thought have gone into these little beasties. All I need now is a killer special somewhere in the country on the Certate and then my plan will be complete...Bwahahahahahahhahah! :shock:

JT


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

JT

I think 3000 is a 2500 body with a bigger spool. A 2000 is a smaller body than a 2500 body and should be a little less gutsy. 
Hope this helps. Not to sure if the 3000 spool's drag has more grunt than the 2500 spool

Regards

Anthony


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

i brought up the point of having a sealed bearing system at atackle shop and was told that water can still get into the reel through the bit where the shaft runs into the body through the spool.

I was also told that the daiwa bearings are the least corrosion resistant. This isn't just a slur on the daiwa name by a shimano favouring dude, but a proper independent test where a bunch of reel bearings from various names (shimano, daiwa, okuma) were dunked in seawater and it turned out that daiwa were the worst, shimano second and okuma first (teflon bearings)

Even through the bad customer service, and poor test results, i keep looking back at the SOL combo, it just looks sooooo cool! 8)


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

ABU's.......all of them at that price range or cheaper........


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

ABUs - I hate that brand. I had some ABU spinning reels and found them utterly crap.

I like the waterproof drag feature of the Shimanos.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I've ordered a Shimano Stradic 2500. It seems to have all the same features as the Sol, still with 15lb drag pressure, waterproof drag and plenty of good stuff on it. Its probably way too good for me , but what they hey, it comes at the right price and its nice and shiny (for now). Only problem is they wont have any instock till end of November, so i have to wait. Boo hoo.

I could have got the Shimano Twin Power 2500 but I couldn't seperate it 'quality wise' from the Stradic and it was also a fair bit extra cash wise...


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

Good Choice Davey

If its the new FI model Stradic you'll love it. My little 1000 punches well above its weight and is a big improvement over the old Stradic. I find myself reaching for it over my older model Sustains, Twin Power and Tierra.

Cheers

Anthony


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

i just got to play with the medium action Sol rod with the 300 reel to match at salisbury tackleworld. All up it would come to $550

Bloody Beautiul combo, soon as i am outta the woods concernin my op next friday, iam gonna get one


----------

